# Questions regarding Typhus



## Kalidas (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello to those who do not frequent the welcome board, I am new to these forums and have some questions. 

For a long time I have played Tyranids and have decided to branch out to a new army. A combination of being unhappy with the new codex and getting bored of doing the same thing has lead me to this, and it shall be the Death Guard with a Typhus being my HQ

So I first have some Typhus questions. First his Destroyer Hive, the wording is a little odd. Does every model in the unit receive and equal number of hit based on who is under the marker, OR does the unit just take a single hit resolved against the models underneath. 
Example: Typhus is in combat with a unit of 5 Space Marines, and unleashes the Hive upon them. Will each 5 models in the unit take 5 hits (because there is 5 under the marker) or will they each only take one hit?

Next question, what is the better unit option to throw him in? the ones I have seen as being "common" are with a unit of Plague Marines, giving him some "LoS!" rolls and a good bit of fire power. Throw him in a Rhino and PM are not a bad option. Might be difficult to get the destroyer Hive off

Terminators: Side board them and deep-strike the whole unit Typhus included behind enemy lines, and unleash the hurt. Again plenty of option for "LoS!" and a unit that can keep up with him in combat. Still suffers the dreaded issue with the Destroyer Hive, may want him to go into at least one assault solo.

Chaos Spawn: Like 2 or 3 simply for the sake of increasing the average T to 6 (Typhus has Eternal Warrior now!). Put him up front and let him weather the hits, with a 2+,5++, and 5+ FnP he can weather most attacks. Gotta be careful with enemies who get behind us, the Chaos Spawn have horrible saves and won't survive a lot of shots. A Rhino or a land Raider is an option here.

Zombie Horde!: Stick him in a horde of zombies, either up front to use his amazing saves, or in the using the front line as a meat shield. Getting these guys caught up in a destroyer Hive attack is not a terrible loss. Will be slow though. Also the average T will be 4 . A lot more shots will go through.


----------



## Hugh1992 (Apr 25, 2014)

You have chosen well to pick Death guard, they are a very good army; Typhus is a beast of an HQ to boot!



Kalidas said:


> So I first have some Typhus questions. First his Destroyer Hive, the wording is a little odd. Does every model in the unit receive and equal number of hit based on who is under the marker, OR does the unit just take a single hit resolved against the models underneath.


Okay so the rules state: _"All units (friend and foe) suffer a number of hits equal to the number of models from their unit that are at least partially under me large blast marker" _

The key word is UNIT (not model) so the unit takes an amount of wounds that is equal to the amount of models under the blast marker that belongs to their unit.




Kalidas said:


> Next question, what is the better unit option to throw him in?


I do not recommend fielding him solo, he'll be a bullet magnet! Personally I would field him with a Plague marines, give them Plasma guns or Meltas and stick them in a dreadclaw drop pod (65 points!). Strike them in nearby a soft target and go nuts. If you start to take heavy losses get into combat and use destroyer hive at initiative 5! 

A very very cheesy (but legal) way to use destroyer hive is to challenge an enemy model of a unit and if they accept, use destroyer hive; Doing this will likely wipe out most of the unit and the challenger. AND as you will likely go first with I5 you're unlikely to take any hits from the challenger. Although note that you can't attack with manreaper too!


Hope this helps!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Kalidas said:


> So I first have some Typhus questions. First his Destroyer Hive, the wording is a little odd. Does every model in the unit receive and equal number of hit based on who is under the marker, OR does the unit just take a single hit resolved against the models underneath.
> Example: Typhus is in combat with a unit of 5 Space Marines, and unleashes the Hive upon them. Will each 5 models in the unit take 5 hits (because there is 5 under the marker) or will they each only take one hit?


Each model under the template will take one hit - however, as you do it in combat, it should hit a lot of people as they're all bunched up through Pile-In moves.



Kalidas said:


> Next question, what is the better unit option to throw him in? the ones I have seen as being "common" are with a unit of Plague Marines, giving him some "LoS!" rolls and a good bit of fire power. Throw him in a Rhino and PM are not a bad option. Might be difficult to get the destroyer Hive off


Typhus is in Terminator Armour, and unfortunately cannot travel in a Rhino. I wouldn't put him with Plague Marines - Typhus is a combat man, and Plague Marines are a shooting unit. If they shoot, he can't charge.



Kalidas said:


> Terminators: Side board them and deep-strike the whole unit Typhus included behind enemy lines, and unleash the hurt. Again plenty of option for "LoS!" and a unit that can keep up with him in combat. Still suffers the dreaded issue with the Destroyer Hive, may want him to go into at least one assault solo.


This is a pretty reasonable option, although a Land Raider might be a superior option over Deep-Striking purely because it's an expensive unit that you don't want sitting on the sidelines because your Reserves dice are terrible! Destroyer Hive isn't really a huge issue as Terminators are pretty tough - if anything, it's a benefit as Terminators can often struggle to deal with horde units.



Kalidas said:


> Chaos Spawn: Like 2 or 3 simply for the sake of increasing the average T to 6 (Typhus has Eternal Warrior now!). Put him up front and let him weather the hits, with a 2+,5++, and 5+ FnP he can weather most attacks. Gotta be careful with enemies who get behind us, the Chaos Spawn have horrible saves and won't survive a lot of shots. A Rhino or a land Raider is an option here.


Majority toughness doesn't affect Typhus' toughness as an individual - enemies shooting the squad will wound against T6, but any wounds allocated to Typhus will still be able to inflict Instant Death if they are Strength 10. I wouldn't recommend putting him with Spawn, as it wastes their movement of 12" (also note that as Beasts, you can't put Spawn in a transport). Spawn are pretty survivable simply through the number of wounds they have at Toughness 6, but I still wouldn't put them with Typhus. They work well as a lone pressure unit, or as a retinue for a Chaos Lord on Bike.



Kalidas said:


> Zombie Horde!: Stick him in a horde of zombies, either up front to use his amazing saves, or in the using the front line as a meat shield. Getting these guys caught up in a destroyer Hive attack is not a terrible loss. Will be slow though. Also the average T will be 4 . A lot more shots will go through.


Zombies is a pretty good choice, I think. While slow, they're really rather resilient if you can get some cover saves.

Overall, I'd say it depends on the size of the game - if you need to keep it fairly cheap, go with a 30-strong Plague Zombie unit. If you have a lot of points to spare, a unit of Nurgle Chaos Terminators in a Land Raider could be quite good.


----------



## Kalidas (Apr 21, 2014)

MidnightSun said:


> Each model under the template will take one hit - however, as you do it in combat, it should hit a lot of people as they're all bunched up through Pile-In moves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks. So Temrinators and zombies are the way to go, makes sense. So just base it on the points and go with that. Not gonna lie seeing Typhus march up the field with 30 zombies would look terrifying. With his 2+ LoS it's like giving him an extra armor save. 2+ LoS (zombie dies in his place), 2+ terminator armor save, 5+ invulnerable save, and then a 5+ feel no pain save. 

So if the points are an issue zombie horde, if there are points to spare terminators in a land raider.


----------



## Kalidas (Apr 21, 2014)

So what do you use as zombie units? I was thinking of buying some frim mantic games. I know they are not GW models buy can buy 40"undead" for roughly 25$.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Kalidas said:


> So what do you use as zombie units? I was thinking of buying some frim mantic games. I know they are not GW models buy can buy 40"undead" for roughly 25$.


If you're not playing at GW, then Mantic zombies are probably the best for quantity. Nurgle-painted Cultists can work too if you have a bunch. There was another one, some kind of zombie survival tabletop game, that had pretty reasonable zombie models but I can't remember for the life of me who made them.


----------



## Kalidas (Apr 21, 2014)

MidnightSun said:


> If you're not playing at GW, then Mantic zombies are probably the best for quantity. Nurgle-painted Cultists can work too if you have a bunch. There was another one, some kind of zombie survival tabletop game, that had pretty reasonable zombie models but I can't remember for the life of me who made them.


Yeah there is no GW near me at all. Are you talking about the games "Zombies!!!"?

Yeah I have 0 Chaos space marines at all(not even cultists) this is a new army. Assuming I want two full sqauds (35 each) 70 cultists would cost well over 100$. While 80 Mantic zombies would be 50$.


----------



## Kalidas (Apr 21, 2014)

I think this is the game you are talking about. http://www.manticgames.com/mantic-s...uct/zombie-apokalypse-marines-35-figures.html

I like the look of these. Give you that futuristic "zombie marine" look. Also unlike GW zombies, and Mantics undead horde round bases not square. Note the size, ironic that GW faqed in that we could use 35 zombies per unit and these JUST SO HAPPEN to have 35 guys per box!


----------

